# Spiderlings vs Adult and Juvenile



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey i like the idea of buying a spiderling to truely watch it grow up but then i also worry it maybe harder to look after and then adult or juvenile

adults

+ Size,can tell what sex,maybe more tame?
- Price and unable to see it grow 

Juvenile plus

basicly the same as adult but you get to see it grow a bit also cheaper usely

Spiderling plus

+ alot cheaper in price get to see its full life from baby to adult 

- maybe harder to look after?? and tbh i dont know why spiderlings are not as good to get then juvenile thats why i am making this post 

Many thanks GothicCorpse?? what do you think?


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

GothicCorpse said:


> Hey i like the idea of buying a spiderling to truely watch it grow up but then i also worry it maybe harder to look after and then adult or juvenile
> 
> adults
> 
> ...


I think you need to do an awful lot of research as it's fairly evident you are unsure of what you need.

Ask yourself the following: Do I REALLY want a tarantula?
If you decide yes, then grab some quality books by respected authors on the subject ( stanley Schultz ) .
Once your armed with some knowledge, you will be in a lot better position to decide what is best for you.


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

that is totaly what i am trying to do research and why buy books when you have the internet that has way more info then any libary? also why i ask questions since many people on this site seem to know alot about tarantulas


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

GothicCorpse said:


> that is totaly what i am trying to do research and why buy books when you have the internet that has way more info then any libary? also why i ask questions since many people on this site seem to know alot about tarantulas


Why not buy books? If for example you require a care sheet for a certain genus, the net will provide many variations for the same T - that will only cause confusion & could possibly harm the T ultimately.

Quality books like te tarantula keepers guide by Stanley Schultz are an invaluable
source of information and money very well spent.

These books are written by some of the most knowledgeable people within this field - thats why they are worth having.


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

well i will buy a book oneday i just need to find what breed i want and then i will buy a book  but could you answer the questions i said in the first post so i understand?? about the spiderlings or juve or adult?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Spiderlings are less forgiving of mistakes in husbandry. In general they're going to be more fragile and need their conditions to be spot on otherwise there's a higher chance of them dying. 
If it's your first spider I would recommend a juvenile or sub adult. That way you still get to watch it grow, but it'll be more established and you don't have to mess about with tiny food items.


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

GothicCorpse said:


> well i will buy a book oneday i just need to find what breed i want and then i will buy a book  but could you answer the questions i said in the first post so i understand?? about the spiderlings or juve or adult?


And you could also say please when asking!!

It is an individual choice entirely dependant on what you want from this hobby.

You asked on OP " what do you think" - Until you know what you want folks will find it hard to advise you on care/habitat/substrate/temps/hums - all very easy to grasp stuff , but you will need to know what genus your wanting first ok, hope thats some help


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Spiderlings of some species can be a bit delicate, harder to rear.

Adults mean no waiting, some species it'll be a couple of years before you see adult colouration, and maybe 7-10 years before they reach full size.


I've never read a book on Ts, however I hung around here reading posts for two years before I bought my first ones. If you're going to research this way you're going to want to hang around a long time to get more than just the very basic questions.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I would advise if your looking into the world of keeping tarantulas to start off with a sub-adult or adult spider, there's a lot more margin for error with spiderlings.

Have to agree also that it's a very good idea to find and arm yourself with a good book on Tarantulas and read up... nothing beats a good book!

-P


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

All mine are slings, although technically I guess a couple are big enough to be classed as juveniles now, fingers crossed I've had no great problems with any of them so far. I have one GBB sling that's reluctant to take crix right now so it's on a special diet of small flies, other than that all my spiders are good eaters and shed regularly.

I have them all in a "hotbox", a glass fronted wooden cabinet with a heatmat at the back, a stat keeps it at a constant 25-26°C, there's a bowl of water in the bottom to keep the general humidity up. The slings are each in their own enclosures on shelves, with different substrates to suit the species so each has appropriate humidity.

I don't own any spider books, I get all my info from one or two websites which I know I can trust, and from people on here.

Not having an adult yet I couldn't tell you how difficult slings are to look after in comparison, but if adults are easier then they'll be a doddle!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

TerrynTula said:


> And you could also say please when asking!!
> 
> It is an individual choice entirely dependant on what you want from this hobby.
> 
> You asked on OP " what do you think" - Until you know what you want folks will find it hard to advise you on care/habitat/substrate/temps/hums - all very easy to grasp stuff , but you will need to know what genus your wanting first ok, hope thats some help


U didn't answer there question just went on a rant on a question there not asking u anything other then the pros and cons of buying adults, sub adults or spiderlings why would they thank you! As they stated there doing reserch by asking this very question


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

i actualy thought i said please but i guess i didnt i was on the phone so i was trying to type while listening and talking sorry about that but yeah i am trying to find out i learn better about things from other people and not just reading books etc


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> U didn't answer there question just went on a rant on a question there not asking u anything other then the pros and cons of buying adults, sub adults or spiderlings why would they thank you! As they stated there doing reserch by asking this very question


Sorry, but whenever I ask a question I always follow it with please - I don't see why manners need not be used.

OP reads to me as if poster doesn't know what they are wanting as yet, I recommended research by book -written knowledge.

I fail to see why that is not answering their OP?

I will not say to someone to go for this,that and other when clearly they are not sure what they want.

If that makes my advice either non descript or invalid I'll say no more as obviously folks don't rate my input on the matter.

Cheers


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Gothiccorpse did end his or her original post with "many thanks" which is more than many do.

FWIW I own no books on tarantulas. Not that I am holding myself up as an exemplary tarantula keeper but I have done OK mostly. There's plenty of info available on forums if you are selective about whose info you pay attention to.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Im
sure they can decide what they want later there obviosly just looking into the basics as there asking a basic question no need to rant im
sure there'll be back asking specific sp questions when they pick one well as long as they don't get lectured about other stuff i assum they will


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

Gothiccorpse did end his or her original post with "many thanks" which is more than many do.

Yes they did - I apologise for my rebuff.

Im
sure they can decide what they want later there obviosly just looking into the basics as there asking a basic question no need to rant im
sure there'll be back asking specific sp questions when they pick one well as long as they don't get lectured about other stuff i assum they will

Yes Jay I hope they do and I also hope they really enjoy this hobby as much as we all do - but "rant", mate this ain't me having a rant :lol2:
your reading me wrong mate : victory:
__________________


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

just alot is going through my head as i get money tomorrow to be able to order one from either predator or prey or the spider shop the ones i am interested in is going to be red chile since most people have them meaning they are well known and easy to find help and care sheets  and i truely do try and be very well mannered i know i am only 23 and some guys my ages maybe little rebels and dont care about anything but there selfs?? but yes i do like to say please and thanks and open doors for people and smile at old people even thought they usely look at me like i am about to murder them :s because of my age mm ooh well  Chile Rose (Grammostola rosea) - Ideal Starter Species Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates Red Chile Rose (Grammostola rosea) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates 
Predator or Prey 

Predator or Prey
Predator or Prey
Predator or Prey

ps sorry for my bad gramma and way i type i am a little drunk and tired that and i dont often do . and caps and so on


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I find it quite alarming the amount of new people (with lets say less than 1 years experience) on here who only have spiderlings in there collection, I think it's important to own an adult tarantula as a beginner as it teaches you certain aspects that you don't necessarily get to see with a spiderling i.e. general behaviours, defensiveness and learning to anticipate how a tarantula will react to certain things.

There's a lot of new peeps who seem to be following the crowd and buying Old World Spiderlings at the moment and overlooking recommended 'New World ' beginner sp. ..... I think they could be setting themselves up for a big fall at some point in the future as they have little or know experience with adult tarantulas, and a spiderling earth tiger/baboon spider for example are a totally different kettle of fish to the adult versions.

-P


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

GothicCorpse said:


> just alot is going through my head as i get money tomorrow to be able to order one from either predator or prey or the spider shop the ones i am interested in is going to be red chile since most people have them meaning they are well known and easy to find help and care sheets  and i truely do try and be very well mannered i know i am only 23 and some guys my ages maybe little rebels and dont care about anything but there selfs?? but yes i do like to say please and thanks and open doors for people and smile at old people even thought they usely look at me like i am about to murder them :s because of my age mm ooh well  Chile Rose (Grammostola rosea) - Ideal Starter Species Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates Red Chile Rose (Grammostola rosea) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> Predator or Prey
> 
> Predator or Prey
> ...


Well, you've chosen a few very good sellers to start from, they will also give you spot on info too.
Chillies as a rule are a great 1st T.
Hope you really enjoy this addiction.
Welcome to the world of T's
Enjoy mate.

Cheers.


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks mate means alot to me and i am sure i will very much enjoy and be addicted


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

GothicCorpse said:


> Thanks mate means alot to me and i am sure i will very much enjoy and be addicted


Oh its more addictive than any drug - apparently


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

more addictive then beer and cigars :O faints


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

As both of those are pretty cheap spiders you may be just as well getting an adult? At least it'll be well past the more delicate stage, or get one of the juvis so you can watch it grow a bit.

It'll only be a matter of time before you want some more anyway, maybe then you can think about getting a sling or two, they do come in a range of sizes and you don't have to get a really tiny one to start with.


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

trying to find a web site where you can type in the different breed names and it will tell you what the diffence is and there size and temperment and etc


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

have a look on the spider shop and just click on a few differant species.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> I find it quite alarming the amount of new people (with lets say less than 1 years experience) on here who only have spiderlings in there collection


Speaking as one of those people myself, I guess it depends to an extent on how mature you are and how much experience you've had keeping other types of exotic pets. 

I've noticed a quite a few people, I'm sure most are just kids from reading their posts, who will happily order a selection of slings online and then come on here asking how to look after them, apparently having done little or no research other than to find the cheapest place to buy them.

There are others though who have done extensive research on how to look after them properly, who just like the idea of owning one from a sling and watching it grow. They'll soon find out about their behaviour, hopefully while they're still small enough to not be any danger to their owners!


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

trying to figure if i like the red verison colour or the normal colour of _Grammostola rosea mmmm anyone know what the letters mean like _(SA/A) etc? is there a place to find a list of what each part means? thanks


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

SA = Sub Adult, A = Adult


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

ooh that easy ? lol i was thinking it was something very techical


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

dont forget MM = mature male.once a male reaches maturity it may only live up to a year or two depending on species. oh and as a newbie stay with new world Ts for now


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

coconut fibre substrate is ok for chile roses right?? seen couple places say yes so ? best to make sure


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

chile roses and new world  i think lol


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> dont forget MM = mature male


Was just about to say that, you probably only want to buy something labelled MM if you have a MF to pair it with!


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

GothicCorpse said:


> chile roses and new world  i think lol


yeah they are. new world is basicly the americas and old world is africa asia and europe


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> I find it quite alarming the amount of new people (with lets say less than 1 years experience) on here who only have spiderlings in there collection, I think it's important to own an adult tarantula as a beginner as it teaches you certain aspects that you don't necessarily get to see with a spiderling i.e. general behaviours, defensiveness and learning to anticipate how a tarantula will react to certain things.
> 
> There's a lot of new peeps who seem to be following the crowd and buying Old World Spiderlings at the moment and overlooking recommended 'New World ' beginner sp. ..... I think they could be setting themselves up for a big fall at some point in the future as they have little or know experience with adult tarantulas, and a spiderling earth tiger/baboon spider for example are a totally different kettle of fish to the adult versions.
> 
> -P


Speaking as someone who started with slings I'd have to disagree in part. I don't disagree that it is worrying the number of people who jump right in at the deep end, however when it comes to dealing with spiders I'm not sure starting with an adult baboon isn't worse.

To my mind, starting with a baboon sling you care for it and watch it grow. Maintenance is needed as it lives and grow, including rehousing. It grows from a relatively harmless if fast sling to a grumpy potentially dangerous (i.e. risk of injury) adult. And it does this by steps, with you adjusting as you go, hopefully researching more and more.

Or you could by an adult one, with no gentle breaking in period. No chance for a mistake before it can knock you on your butt.

I'm not disagreeing with the recommendation of starting with new world Ts, despite the fact that for some people urticating hairs are far worse than being tagged by an asian species... but as some people have stated before, unless you end up with one of the psycho ones, a rosea will _not_ teach you how to deal with a pokie. The beginner species will potentially teach you entirely the wrong lessons about spiders in fact. Like absent mindedly stopping an escapee with your hand, or leaving the lid off for 20 seconds.



GothicCorpse said:


> trying to find a web site where you can type in the different breed names and it will tell you what the diffence is and there size and temperment and etc


Not being sarcastic, but try google... I've never found one site that's any good for all. Also: it's best to look at info from several sites for each one.


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

i have been useing google to search  and i did find WikiPets but thats about it :s


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

I started with slings and apart from one escaping and unfortunately dying due to my own stupid fault (making airholes too big ><) I havn't lost any. I don't think they're much more difficult to look after than adults, you just have to be prepared that you may possibly lose some due to random deaths, and they take a little more care with extra spraying/moving to bigger enclosures etc. 
I think I've learned more about looking after spiders by having slings rather than just getting an adult. My adult baboon is easy, fling food in, leave her alone, and all is good. I personally love seeing the spiders grow as well, and you don't have to wait a couple of years for them to moult lol!
If you want a book read the Tarantula Keepers guide, it's very interesting and goes into a lot of depth. Plus I also have my OH for advice and help so that helps too hehe.


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

other thing i like the idea of spiderlings is the fact you could be holding them alot more through there life so they may feel less scared and more tame then a adult whos barely been hold


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm pretty certain that you can't tame a spider. They don't really have that much learning capacity.


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

well i would think a spider whos been hold more is less likely to get nasty then a spider whos never been hold and never had a big hand come in and grab them


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

GothicCorpse said:


> i have been useing google to search  and i did find WikiPets but thats about it :s


Good good, however WikiPets: Having looked over the spider info there a few times that site can go :censor: itself. A good rule of thumb is to ignore everything it says 



becky89 said:


> I think I've learned more about looking after spiders by having slings rather than just getting an adult.


Agreed.



GothicCorpse said:


> other thing i like the idea of spiderlings is the fact you could be holding them alot more through there life so they may feel less scared and more tame then a adult whos barely been hold


The handling debate I won't go into here, but you can't really tame them and they don't like or want to be handled. Also there's a significant risk to the spider: if dropped from more than 2 leg-spans high there's a pretty high chance of fatal injury. 

They're painted as the big bad monster a lot, but really they're fragile little things. An army or knee high tarantulas could be kicked to death by a nursing home.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

GothicCorpse said:


> other thing i like the idea of spiderlings is the fact you could be holding them alot more through there life so they may feel less scared and more tame then a adult whos barely been hold


I thought about doing that at first, but some of the slings are so scatty and quick you'd probably do more harm than good.


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

i have emailed pop and tss asking if they have any female chille rose that are calm and doclie and so on just have to wait untill tomorrow then i shall buy one


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

Grammostola porteri/rosea do they use the same caresheet i believe so also is coco substrate ok for that type of breed? cant find out if so or not  i will be getting a Grammostola porteri


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes.. I use the same caresheet for all my G. Rosea/Porteri etc


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Theres a caresheet in this section called sling caresheet read through that for a quick look at sling care


----------



## GothicCorpse (Oct 12, 2010)

i just bought a Grammostola porteri juve couple things i need to know i am going to buy some items from livefood uk one what size crickets do i need?? also what houseing bark or Hide-outs Reptile Cave if bark mmm see it says 100grams or so but i dont know how much that is or how much i need lol also what plants would you say would look good inside Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile vivarium supplies mail order out of them lot plant price £5 at max


----------

